# manifold type solenoids or individual solenoids?



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

I have a chance to get a manifold solenoids for pretty cheap, and there are 8 solenoids on it (5 port/2 position). I know if I use a manifold, I will have to run 2 air lines to the prop. But it would be much cheaper than buying 8 different solenoids. Would I run into any problems with running with the manifold type, or should I just stay with the individual solenoids?


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

The only thing to remember is if you remove any of the ones not being used you need to get a covers for those ports....or just leave them in...and plum the ports ...in to the out so you don't have air leaking......if they are normally open.


----------



## compexp (Oct 9, 2010)

The other limitation on manifold solenoids is that your total air flow is limited by the main in port on the manifold. With individual solenoids, you can have the full (for example) 1/4" line pressure going to each solenoid - with the manifold, you will be running all solenoids off of the (estimated 3/8" input with 1/4" ports). 

This is not a problem if you don't trigger more than say 2 solenoids at the same time. If you need to trigger more than 2, than you might run out of air.


----------

